# Maneskin ospiti da Fallon che annuncia: "apriranno il concerto dei Rolling Stones". Video esibizioni.



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2021)

*Maneskin *sempre più sul tetto del mondo. La band italiana, a 7 mesi di distanza dalla vittoria del Festival di Sanremo e a 5 dalla vittoria dell'Eurovision, è stata ospite a New York nel "Tonight Show" di *Jimmy Fallon*, uno dei talk show di punta della televisione statunitense in onda sulla rete NBC.

La band si è esibita con due pezzi, la cover "Beggin" ed il nuovo singolo "Mammamia". Fallon, inoltre, ha annunciato che la rock band capitanata da Damiano David aprirà *il concerto dei Rolling Stones il 6 novembre a Las Vegas*.

Video delle esibizioni al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Maneskin *sempre più sul tetto del mondo. La band italiana, a 7 mesi di distanza dalla vittoria del Festival di Sanremo e a 5 dalla vittoria dell'Eurovision, è stata ospite a New York nel "Tonight Show" di *Jimmy Fallon*, uno dei talk show di punta della televisione statunitense in onda sulla rete NBC.
> 
> La band si è esibita con due pezzi, la cover "Beggin" ed il nuovo singolo "Mammamia". Fallon, inoltre, ha annunciato che la rock band capitanata da Damiano David aprirà *il concerto dei Rolling Stones il 6 novembre a Las Vegas*.
> 
> Video delle esibizioni al secondo post.



bè questi con Beggin sono arrivati al primo post nella Spotify Global Chart. Successo fuori dal mondo. Come ho già scritto in altre occasioni, spero che non diventino burattini per compiacere il pubblico di massa del mondo anglosassone. Già l'ultima uscita "Mamma mia" non mi ha entusiasmato affatto. Scopiazzata quà e là e senza originalità


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Maneskin *sempre più sul tetto del mondo. La band italiana, a 7 mesi di distanza dalla vittoria del Festival di Sanremo e a 5 dalla vittoria dell'Eurovision, è stata ospite a New York nel "Tonight Show" di *Jimmy Fallon*, uno dei talk show di punta della televisione statunitense in onda sulla rete NBC.
> 
> La band si è esibita con due pezzi, la cover "Beggin" ed il nuovo singolo "Mammamia". Fallon, inoltre, ha annunciato che la rock band capitanata da Damiano David aprirà *il concerto dei Rolling Stones il 6 novembre a Las Vegas*.
> 
> Video delle esibizioni al secondo post.


Quello che stanno facendo questi ragazzi è incredibile. 
Pensare che le prime volte avevano paura del palco, solo complimenti.


----------



## Gamma (27 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè questi con Beggin sono arrivati al primo post nella Spotify Global Chart. Successo fuori dal mondo. Come ho già scritto in altre occasioni, spero che non diventino burattini per compiacere il pubblico di massa del mondo anglosassone. Già l'ultima uscita "Mamma mia" non mi ha entusiasmato affatto. Scopiazzata quà e là e senza originalità



Vero, Mamma mia è un I Wanna Be Your Slave poco rielaborata come suound.

Contento per loro e per la vetrina sulla musica italiana che possono rappresentare, soprattutto sul suolo statunitense che è quello più "isolato" sotto questo punto di vista.


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Maneskin *sempre più sul tetto del mondo. La band italiana, a 7 mesi di distanza dalla vittoria del Festival di Sanremo e a 5 dalla vittoria dell'Eurovision, è stata ospite a New York nel "Tonight Show" di *Jimmy Fallon*, uno dei talk show di punta della televisione statunitense in onda sulla rete NBC.
> 
> La band si è esibita con due pezzi, la cover "Beggin" ed il nuovo singolo "Mammamia". Fallon, inoltre, ha annunciato che la rock band capitanata da Damiano David aprirà *il concerto dei Rolling Stones il 6 novembre a Las Vegas*.
> 
> Video delle esibizioni al secondo post.





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Maneskin *sempre più sul tetto del mondo. La band italiana, a 7 mesi di distanza dalla vittoria del Festival di Sanremo e a 5 dalla vittoria dell'Eurovision, è stata ospite a New York nel "Tonight Show" di *Jimmy Fallon*, uno dei talk show di punta della televisione statunitense in onda sulla rete NBC.
> 
> La band si è esibita con due pezzi, la cover "Beggin" ed il nuovo singolo "Mammamia". Fallon, inoltre, ha annunciato che la rock band capitanata da Damiano David aprirà *il concerto dei Rolling Stones il 6 novembre a Las Vegas*.
> 
> Video delle esibizioni al secondo post.


Ah beh, proprio compatibili col pubblico dei Rolling Stones. In particolare per come si vestono e per le lingue in bocca tralasciando l’aspettò musicale. Se gli va bene, volano pomodori e zucchine, così magari le usano in un altro modo


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2021)

Eh sì, è un successo irreale, hanno praticamente fatto in 5 mesi di vetrina internazionale quello che la totalità degli artisti italiani conosciuti e apprezzati all'estero ha fatto in una carriera intera coprendo però solo alcune zone specifiche (Russia con i vari cugini di campagna, Ricchi e poveri, Cutugno ecc, America latina con la Pausini, Pavarotti che è stato l'icona della lirica internazionale per tutta una carriera, altri artisti che adesso non mi vengono in mente come Ferro forse).
Rimango convinto che per loro esprimersi in inglese e cantare in inglese certe canzoni "vuote" sia molto più semplice che cantare la stessa roba in italiano e con lo stesso modo di fare ma ho notato che i loro pezzi in italiano sono arrivati anche al pubblico non italiano e questo gli ha fatto fare bingo assoluto quando poi hanno cominciato a girare l'Europa e poi pure l'America.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Ottobre 2021)

assurdo. complimenti a loro, anche se non sono nelle mie corde


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Maneskin *sempre più sul tetto del mondo. La band italiana, a 7 mesi di distanza dalla vittoria del Festival di Sanremo e a 5 dalla vittoria dell'Eurovision, è stata ospite a New York nel "Tonight Show" di *Jimmy Fallon*, uno dei talk show di punta della televisione statunitense in onda sulla rete NBC.
> 
> La band si è esibita con due pezzi, la cover "Beggin" ed il nuovo singolo "Mammamia". Fallon, inoltre, ha annunciato che la rock band capitanata da Damiano David aprirà *il concerto dei Rolling Stones il 6 novembre a Las Vegas*.
> 
> Video delle esibizioni al secondo post.


Grandissimi, seguiti dal day one.
Non vedo l'ora di tornare ad un loro concerto!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Ottobre 2021)

Se hanno questo successo è perché se lo meritano, ma per me sono tutto ciò che io non reputo rock.
Non mi piacciono per niente e non mi piace manco come canta.


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2021)

Per capire cosa sono in realtà questi qui, e cosa rappresentano, basta conteggiare il numero dei redazionali che gli dedicano i quotidiani del padronato


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2021)

Mi aspetto (e dico sul serio, non sto scherzando) che a breve i quotidiani del padronato (oggi Repubblica gli ha dedicato addirittura la prima pagina) scrivano che grazie ai Manikin il grande pubblico può scoprire i Rolling Stones.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Maneskin *sempre più sul tetto del mondo. La band italiana, a 7 mesi di distanza dalla vittoria del Festival di Sanremo e a 5 dalla vittoria dell'Eurovision, è stata ospite a New York nel "Tonight Show" di *Jimmy Fallon*, uno dei talk show di punta della televisione statunitense in onda sulla rete NBC.
> 
> La band si è esibita con due pezzi, la cover "Beggin" ed il nuovo singolo "Mammamia". Fallon, inoltre, ha annunciato che la rock band capitanata da Damiano David aprirà *il concerto dei Rolling Stones il 6 novembre a Las Vegas*.
> 
> Video delle esibizioni al secondo post.


A me non piacciono perchè sono molto lontani come generazione, pero li stimo molto.
Sono stati proprio bravi e continuano un'ascesa complicatissima per un gruppo che canta essenzialmente in italiano. Il vero tema è se dureranno o meno, perchè il rischio meteora lo vedo bello grosso per loro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto (e dico sul serio, non sto scherzando) che a breve i quotidiani del padronato (oggi Repubblica gli ha dedicato addirittura la prima pagina) scrivano che grazie ai Manikin il grande pubblico può scoprire i Rolling Stones.



Ci si può aspettare di tutto dal giornale che ha scritto "I Maneskin vincono grazie a Draghi" 

Comunque dipenderà tutto dagli uccelli, le tette e le bandiere arcobaleno che tireranno fuori sul palco. Questi giornali non si interesseranno di certo alla musica (ultime canzoni che fanno schifo tra l'altro, e a me piacevano le prime).


----------



## Route66 (28 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Grandissimi, seguiti dal day one.
> Non vedo l'ora di tornare ad un loro concerto!


Li ho visti ed ascoltati nel 2017 ad XFactor quando era un programma ancora guardabile e si capiva che avevano una marcia in più.
Alcune delle loro prime canzoni in italiano mi sono piaciute e le ascoltavo volentieri quando passavano alla radio.
Ora che sembra abbiano inventato la musica (oppure che il mondo della musica giri attorno a loro....) e sono diventati il simbolo di un tipo di società che non fa per me mi piacciono un po meno ma sono contento per loro.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2021)

In tutto questo nessuno ha notato due cose:
1) La chiamata dei Rolling Stones arriva "casualmente", dopo la pubblicazione del singolo Mammamia che ha la cover ispirata a Sticky Fingers (geni del marketing, o meglio genio chi hanno dietro).
2) Tra il Fallon finto promosso su Rai 1, che ha condotto l'edizione di X-Factor che li ha lanciati, e quello vero hanno preferito il secondo  .


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2021)

ho ascoltato tutto il loro album (teatro d'Ira volume1) e ho visto vari live (su Youtube)

per me il giudizio è assolutamente positivo..spaccano!

canzoni come Mamma Mia o I wanna be your slave sono un pò canzonette è vero ma c'è pieno di ottime song..con delle liriche affatto banali

gruppi che hanno fatto la storia non è che avessero testi di spessore superiore (mi vengono in mente i Motley Crue,gli Aerosmith ecc) o che avessero una grande varietà stilistica (penso agli Acdc)

stanno facendo la storia..e il tutto con una canzone cantata in ITALIANO (è partito di li)

gente che era considerata stra blasonata ha fatto molto meno..e ci hanno messo decenni..penso a Tiziano Ferro con il successo in Sud America..Ramazzotti con le canzoni in spagnolo..o Albano nell'est Europa ecc

questi stanno avendo un successo ben piu grosso e nel giro di pochissimo

mi sembrano anche discreti musicisti e soprattutto dei veri professionisti che non guasta

gente come loro o Achille Lauro possono piacere o no ma vista come stava andando la musica in Italia con gente come Sfera Ebbasta e simili a dominare le classifiche direi che ci è andata di lusso

se uno del calibro di Iggy Pop è rimasto entusiasta di loro dopo averli visti (e da li è nata la collaborazione) qualcosa vorrà dire

ps:ed effettivamente il cantante a me ricorda molto Iggy Pop...anche se lui ha detto di ispirarsi a Steven Tyler (ed effettivamente ci siamo abbastanza anche li)


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho ascoltato tutto il loro album (teatro d'Ira volume1) e ho visto vari live (su Youtube)
> 
> per me il giudizio è assolutamente positivo..spaccano!
> 
> ...



Mi sanguinano gli occhi a leggere certe cose, perché sono oggettivamente follia.

Ma la storia di cosa? Sono una band che come tante sta avendo successo, fine.

Gli Ac/Dc SONO l'hard rock! Ci rendiamo conto che hanno praticamente fondato un genere? I Motley Cure hanno testi che parlano di gnocca e feste, e allora? Sono tra i fondatori di quel genere chiamato Glam Metal. Gli Aerosmith sono tra le più grandi band rock della storia e di testi capolavoro ne hanno fatti.

Che hanno inventato i Maneskin? Il nulla. Sono solo una band che se la cavicchia a suonare e che è spinta a più non posso da gente molto potente.

Slipknot, Linkin Park, Madonna, Prodigy, Eminem, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Blink182, Death, Michael Jackson, Elvis etc.
Queste sono band e persone che hanno fatto la storia della musica, non di certo questi 4 ragazzetti anonimi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Ottobre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi sanguinano gli occhi a leggere certe cose, perché sono oggettivamente follia.
> 
> Ma la storia di cosa? Sono una band che come tante sta avendo successo, fine.
> 
> ...


Questa però è la stessa frase che diceva mio nonno quando sentiva parlare dei Beatles dicendo "ehhh ma Paul Anka... ehhh ma Cab Calloway... Ehhh ma Chuck Berry..."


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho ascoltato tutto il loro album (teatro d'Ira volume1) e ho visto vari live (su Youtube)
> 
> per me il giudizio è assolutamente positivo..spaccano!
> 
> ...



Paragoni gli Aerosmith e gli ACDC ai Manikin?! Ma sei serio?! E daje...

Quelli suonano, spaccano, hanno fatto la storia e a modo loro sono stati dei pionieri. Di questi se ne parla perchè si vestono da donne, si ficcano la lingua in bocca e si palpano il culo tra "uomini"


----------



## Swaitak (29 Ottobre 2021)

fanno canzonette,ma sempre meglio che esportare la non musica (trap)


----------



## Devil man (29 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paragoni gli Aerosmith e gli ACDC ai Manikin?! Ma sei serio?! E daje...
> 
> Quelli suonano, spaccano, hanno fatto la storia e a modo loro sono stati dei pionieri. Di questi se ne parla perchè si vestono da donne, si ficcano la lingua in bocca e si palpano il culo tra "uomini"


manca il cane o il cavallo nella band e siamo apposto


----------



## davoreb (29 Ottobre 2021)

per me sono bravi a me piacevano un sacco, ora un po' meno comunque felice del loro successo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa però è la stessa frase che diceva mio nonno quando sentiva parlare dei Beatles dicendo "ehhh ma Paul Anka... ehhh ma Cab Calloway... Ehhh ma Chuck Berry..."



Non c'entra niente ciò che hai scritto con ciò che ho scritto io.
L'utente in questione diceva che stanno facendo la storia, cosa non vera. Stanno avendo successo, fine. La storia non la faranno mai, perché fanno un rock trito e ritrito.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Per capire cosa sono in realtà questi qui, e cosa rappresentano, basta conteggiare il numero dei redazionali che gli dedicano i quotidiani del padronato


c'è anche da dire che sono il primo gruppo italiano nella storia ad avere un tale successo worldwide, ci sta pure che i giornali italiani ne parlino, anche se pure a me ha ha un po' stufato sto bombradamento


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ah beh, proprio compatibili col pubblico dei Rolling Stones. In particolare per come si vestono e per le lingue in bocca tralasciando l’aspettò musicale. Se gli va bene, volano pomodori e zucchine, così magari le usano in un altro modo


Ti sbagli qui, sono bravi e seguiti in tutto il mondo.
Non apprezzo il loro modo di fare ma sono davvero bravi e sono lì con merito


----------



## Davidoff (29 Ottobre 2021)

Mi dispiace che ormai verranno inglobati dalla monnezza lgbt per fare propaganda, per il resto hanno un look e una presenza scenica paurosi e assolutamente adatti a sfondare sulla scena internazionale. Tra l'altro se andate a vedere i commenti sotto le loro canzoni molti stranieri dicono di preferirli quando cantano in italiano, pur non capendo le parole, spero che non si dedichino solo alle canzoni in inglese che in effetti a livello di testi sono inferiori.


----------



## JoKeR (29 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Per capire cosa sono in realtà questi qui, e cosa rappresentano, basta conteggiare il numero dei redazionali che gli dedicano i quotidiani del padronato


Oramai la musica è puro contorno.

Per capire che sono già diventati (molto presto) solo un fenomeno mediatico (meritato, altrimenti mi mangiate vivo) basta dire che gli anni di uscita delle loro canzoni più belle sono il 2017 (Beggin) e il 2018 (Marlena Torna A Casa).

Anni in cui ovviamente in questo mondo di ******* non se li cagava nessuno (io sì).

Tutto il resto e quello che sta accadendo ora è solo spazzatura mediatica che non ha nulla a che vedere con la musica e che, anzi, ci ha privato dei veri Maneskin, i quali oggi sono veri e propri burattini al soldo del sistema (bisogna fare propagando LGBT? bene tutti a slinguazzarsi dai!).

E' soltanto show business: a 17 anni mi innamorai del rock dei Muse con il distopico Origin Of Simmetry, un album che nemmeno in 100 vite gruppi come i Maneskin potrebbero emulare, ma quando poi vidi i Muse sorridere da Ventura a Quelli Che Il Calcio (perculando tutti facendo cantare in playback il batterista, senza che gli idioti se ne accorgessero) o fare la canzone di Londra 2012 o quella di Twilight... realizzai che conta solo il danaro.
Mi svegliai a 26-27 anni... mi tengo stretto il vero rock, i Muse degli albori o i Maneskin di Beggin e vado avanti..
Senza partecipare più al circo.


----------



## jumpy65 (29 Ottobre 2021)

Se il meglio dei maneskin è una cover di una cover che poco aggiunge alle versioni precedenti...certo che rispetto al livello della odierna musica giovane italiana loro sono un gradino sopra..ma sopra a cosa? Sono contento del loro successo ma sono lontanissimi dalla mia musica e dal mio concetto di spettacolo sul palco


----------



## Raryof (29 Ottobre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace che ormai verranno inglobati dalla monnezza lgbt per fare propaganda, per il resto hanno un look e una presenza scenica paurosi e assolutamente adatti a sfondare sulla scena internazionale. Tra l'altro se andate a vedere i commenti sotto le loro canzoni molti stranieri dicono di preferirli quando cantano in italiano, pur non capendo le parole, spero che non si dedichino solo alle canzoni in inglese che in effetti a livello di testi sono inferiori.


Ci sono tanti video dei loro concerti dove cantano in italiano e il pubblico, straniero, canta con loro.. fa paura ma fa capire il successo che hanno avuto.
Solo a leggere certi commenti si capisce che questo successo infinito porterà tantissimi stranieri ad avvicinarsi all'Italia e ad imparare l'italiano, è il classico soft power che influenza piacevolmente il pubblico, non che ce ne fosse bisogno e sicuramente non nasce oggi questa adorazione per la lingua o la cultura italiana (in questo caso musica) ma a livello internazionale rappresentano ormai un unicum e con le basi che hanno messo su difficilmente verranno tirati giù, mi vien da pensare al Volo che in confronto sono un trio che può cantare giusto ai matrimoni o in qualche programma estivo della rai dedicato ad un santo, possono non piacere ma è indubbio che siano il top in Europa e difficilmente usciranno altri gruppi o cantanti così capaci di prendere e catturare il pubblico internazionale in quella maniera.
Dall'Esc è sempre uscita robaccia di una settimana, la musica negli altri paesi europei (praticamente tutti senza vergogna cantano in inglese) è pessima e nessuno ha mai avuto un Sanremo, in Italia bene o male, vuoi per la lingua vuoi per i talenti, la musica ha sempre retto, era chiaro che prima o poi sarebbe ritornato un fenomeno mondiale e conclamato, un tempo magari era nella lirica, poi fenomeni come Bocelli, o vari soprano come la Bartoli che sono sempre stati l'eccellenza nel loro campo ma che hanno rappresentato o rappresentano cantanti di nicchia che non potevano costruirsi più di tanto e non potevano arrivare ad un pubblico così variegato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ci sono tanti video dei loro concerti dove cantano in italiano e il pubblico, straniero, canta con loro.. fa paura ma fa capire il successo che hanno avuto.
> Solo a leggere certi commenti si capisce che questo successo infinito porterà tantissimi stranieri ad avvicinarsi all'Italia e ad imparare l'italiano, è il classico soft power che influenza piacevolmente il pubblico, non che ce ne fosse bisogno e sicuramente non nasce oggi questa adorazione per la lingua o la cultura italiana (in questo caso musica) ma a livello internazionale rappresentano ormai un unicum e con le basi che hanno messo su difficilmente verranno tirati giù, mi vien da pensare al Volo che in confronto sono un trio che può cantare giusto ai matrimoni o in qualche programma estivo della rai dedicato ad un santo, possono non piacere ma è indubbio che siano il top in Europa e difficilmente usciranno altri gruppi o cantanti così capaci di prendere e catturare il pubblico internazionale in quella maniera.
> Dall'Esc è sempre uscita robaccia di una settimana, la musica negli altri paesi europei (praticamente tutti senza vergogna cantano in inglese) è pessima e nessuno ha mai avuto un Sanremo, in Italia bene o male, vuoi per la lingua vuoi per i talenti, la musica ha sempre retto, era chiaro che prima o poi sarebbe ritornato un fenomeno mondiale e conclamato, un tempo magari era nella lirica, poi fenomeni come Bocelli, o vari soprano come la Bartoli che sono sempre stati l'eccellenza nel loro campo ma che hanno rappresentato o rappresentano cantanti di nicchia che non potevano costruirsi più di tanto e non potevano arrivare ad un pubblico così variegato.




Scrivi

"ma è indubbio che siano il top in Europa e difficilmente usciranno altri gruppi o cantanti così capaci di prendere e catturare il pubblico internazionale in quella maniera."

E aggiungi

"la musica negli altri paesi europei (praticamente tutti senza vergogna cantano in inglese) è pessima e nessuno ha mai avuto un Sanremo"

In Europa ci sono artisti che hanno più successo dei Maneskin e che non verranno mai raggiunti dai 4 Italiani.
Io ti dico che già tra 2 anni non se li filerà nessuno.

Penso ad artisti del calibro di Adele o Muse, per far due esempi. Li vogliamo paragonare a tagli musicisti? Ma per favore dai.

Chi ascolta la musica rock da sempre, sa benissimo che i Manikini non sono niente di che. Stanno avendo successo su gente che di rock non capisce una fava, perché sono una scopiazzata ultra commerciale di Afterhours uniti ai bei tempi dei Ministri e la gente non capendo nulla pensa "oh ma guarda, non ho mai sentito questo genere, che figata!"
Come ho scritto nel mio primo commento in questa discussione, se hanno questo successo è perché se lo meritano, ma non venitemi a dire che stanno facendo la storia del rock o altre cavolate, perché davvero è OGGETTIVAMENTE una cosa che non si puo' sentire, oltre che assolutamente non vera.


----------



## Tobi (29 Ottobre 2021)

canzoni che non trasmetto nulla. Ormai chiunque fa successo


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi sanguinano gli occhi a leggere certe cose, perché sono oggettivamente follia.
> 
> Ma la storia di cosa? Sono una band che come tante sta avendo successo, fine.
> 
> ...


con stanno facendo la storia non intendevo che stanno facendo la storia a livello musicale ma a livello di fama estera come band italiana..infatti dopo ho scritto che molti altri artisti blasonati italiani per aver un certo tipo di successo all'estero in realtà ci hanno messo molto di piu e hanno ottenuto molto meno

è come la nazionale di Mancini..era 50 anni che non vincevamo un europeo e magari passeranno altri 50 anni...quindi in questo senso hanno fatto la storia ...non certo perchè era la nazionale piu forte di tutti i tempi (anzi...)

i gruppi che ho citato li conosco bene e sono un loro fan..ho perso il conto delle volte che ho visto i Maiden dal vivo..i Motley li ho visti 2 volte..posseggo tutti i loro dischi..gli Aerosmith colmerò la lacuna nel 2022 che dovrebbero tornare in Italia ecc

era per dire che sento dire che fanno canzonette (soprattutto le ultime) ecc ma anche gruppi storici come quelli facevano canzoni spesso con testi anche piu banali 

è logico poi che al momento non possono competere...hanno fatto 2 album...sono nati ieri...hanno 22anni..grazie...

come band internazionale non so cosa faranno ma come band italiana la storia la stanno scrivendo eccome

e tutto questo successo cantando in italiano e diventando famosi con una canzone in italiano..questo è notevole

l'ultima volta un successo del genere è stato da Volare di Modugno eh...giusto per ricordare...


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paragoni gli Aerosmith e gli ACDC ai Manikin?! Ma sei serio?! E daje...
> 
> Quelli suonano, spaccano, hanno fatto la storia e a modo loro sono stati dei pionieri.* Di questi se ne parla perchè si vestono da donne, si ficcano la lingua in bocca e si palpano il culo tra "uomini"*


sul discorso del paragone ho già spiegato sopra, sulla parte evidenziata dico che è vero che lo fanno però è anche vero che non si può ridurre tutto a questo...fa parte del rock come lo intendono loro

anche i motley crue si vestivano da donne...ma non erano solo quello

altrimenti si potrebbe dire che di david bowie se ne parlava solo perchè aveva un look androgino..dei Black Sabbath perchè avevano riferimenti esoterici satanici e dei Kiss perchè si mascheravano..

ma sarebbe riduttivo e sbagliato

a me già sentire che questi ragazzi di vent'anni parlano nelle interviste di Steven Tyler Slash e Iggy Pop..che portano le magliette e celebrano artisti come i Maiden e i Nirvana me li rende già simpatici a priori..

avevo perso le speranze...


----------



## Tobi (29 Ottobre 2021)

Vi giuro io non so questi come fanno a piacere. Canzoni di una monotonia assurda, quando sentivo alla radio Marlene cambiavo subito altrimenti mi addormentavo in auto. Voce scarsa, testi che non trasmettono nulla. Lunapop, Articolo 31, 883 quelle si che erano Band altro che questi clown venduti alla politica


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Vi giuro io non so questi come fanno a piacere. Canzoni di una monotonia assurda, quando sentivo alla radio Marlene cambiavo subito altrimenti mi addormentavo in auto. Voce scarsa, testi che non trasmettono nulla. Lunapop, Articolo 31, 883 quelle si che erano Band altro che questi clown venduti alla politica


si ma hai citato gente che fa altri generi...comunque i Lunapop all'epoca venivano derisi poi con il tempo sono stati rivalutati (a me fanno cag..ancora a dire il vero


----------

